# 2 washouts available



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We have 2 young dogs that we will be placing in good homes.
One is a 8 month old Dutchie male, bites a puppy sleeve pretty well, has low prey drive and toy / hunt drive. No handler aggression, no dog aggression, very good nerves.
The second dog is a female Malinois about 7 months old, very social dog with good nerves, she has just started doing rag work and will chase a ball but will not work for what I need.
Both of these dogs just came back in for evaluation and we have decided to let them go.
I dont have any pictures or video of them but they both have potential to work for sport / fun.


----------

